# E3 Countdown



## Copper (Apr 22, 2006)

1 day till  E3 2006!

E3 2006

When: Tuesday, May 9th - May 12th
Where: Los Angeles

1. Wii Info
2. Info on games
3. DS Lite
4. Much, Much More

As a note the Nintendo Press Conference will air live at: 9:30 A.M tomorrow!

Sony - 4:00 P.M today


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2006)

People at E3 will be able to play rev games too.    			  I wish I could go.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 22, 2006)

I might be able to go seeing as my mom is an Arts journalist


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 22, 2006)

I could go,I live 6 hours from LA.The promblem is my dad is going somewhere.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I could go,I live 6 hours from LA.The promblem is my dad is going somewhere.


 E3 is reporters and journalists only


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 22, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o,crap <_<


----------



## Copper (Apr 23, 2006)

with an exception to the person who wins the sweepstakes


----------



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2006)

My dad got to go last year becasue of a buisness thing. Not sure why though. He got me a cool MKDS stylus.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 23, 2006)

Only people from the media 18 years or older can go.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 23, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> 17 days till  E3 2006!
> 
> E3 2006
> 
> ...


 why does that annoy me...


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 24, 2006)

You forgot Twilight Princess! I think it deserves it's own category in your list        			  actually, Twilight Princess is the second main thing i'm looking forward too    
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 24, 2006)

Uhh, TwilightKing... Twilight Princess will possibly be THE game of the show, since they'll unveil lots of stuff...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2006)

No it won't, it was last year though.  People will probably be more interested in the rev.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I could go,I live 6 hours from LA.The promblem is my dad is going somewhere.


 No... it's an exclusive show.  You have to be working in the game industry and things like that, or be invited.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 24, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> No it won't, it was last year though.  People will probably be more interested in the rev.


 DO know what you're talking about, Storm - The game and other details will be unveiled at E3 2006, moreso than at last year's show.  And, the game is technically for the Revolution, too, since it uses the controller. :\


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah I know.  People are going to not only want to see the Rev but play it... and: more than a game that people have already played and seen.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 24, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they'll be playing Twilight Princess on the GCN and the Revolution, and since we'll be seeing and hearing lots of things relating to it, it will indeed be the biggest game of the show for Nintendo.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I was talking about in general.... since the rev isnt a single game.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 24, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I was talking about the biggest GAME of the show, not biggest system of the show. :\

Reading comprehension. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you just call me fat?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it was the last E3 presentation I watched on google video yesterday...will E3 2006 also be able to be viewed on Google Video, ya think?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2006)

> I think it was the last E3 presentation I watched on google video yesterday...will E3 2006 also be able to be viewed on Google Video, ya think?



Well G4 is gonna have it on live, so why not watch that?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> > I think it was the last E3 presentation I watched on google video yesterday...will E3 2006 also be able to be viewed on Google Video, ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Well G4 is gonna have it on live, so why not watch that?


 Hmmm.... Google or G4.    
:huh:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll be watching it via a wierd stream.


----------



## Mino (Apr 25, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> > I think it was the last E3 presentation I watched on google video yesterday...will E3 2006 also be able to be viewed on Google Video, ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Well G4 is gonna have it on live, so why not watch that?


 G4 isn't on basic cable, you know.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'll be watching it via a wierd stream.


 Whats a weird stream :mez: 

Anyway, I agree with Bul, Twilight Princess will be the biggest game of the show. But the Rev will be the biggest system


----------



## SL92 (Apr 25, 2006)

Aren't we all excited for Harvest Moon DS   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Aren't we all excited for Harvest Moon DS   
^_^			 [/quote]
 Kind of. It isn't on my Most Wanted list but I proably will get it.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Aren't we all excited for Harvest Moon DS   
^_^


Kind of. It isn't on my Most Wanted list but I proably will get it. [/quote]
 It's on mine


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 25, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A link some dude that's filming the conference will post on NSider. >_>;;

You're right about that... Rumor has it the 360 will only have Halo 3 as their killer game, and that the PS3 won't be playable!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krool (Apr 25, 2006)

:evillaugh: I bring death to Nintendo!


----------



## Krool (Apr 25, 2006)

:evillaugh: I bring death to Nintendo!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krool (Apr 26, 2006)

:barf: Watch out, I'm going to barf on Nintendo!


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 26, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> :barf: Watch out, I'm going to barf on Nintendo!


 watch out, my "warn adjustment" finger might just poke you up a few notches if you dont start talking like a human.


----------



## Copper (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I guess the Revolution got a new name Wii, I can't wait to see the Keynote this year its going to be truely awesome!


----------



## Copper (May 3, 2006)

6 MORE DAYS TILL E3 2006! EVERBODY!

GET...READY....FOR....E3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2006)

Less than 25 hours, all.


----------



## SL92 (May 8, 2006)

When does it start? 23 hours from... now?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I was about to start this thread. When does it start? 23 hours from... now? [/quote]
 That's about right.


----------



## SL92 (May 8, 2006)

When does it start?


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2006)

I thought it started May 10th.    
:huh:


----------



## SL92 (May 8, 2006)

9th


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2006)

Oh... Nintendo confused because they said they wouldn't start thier press conference untill the 10th.  >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 8, 2006)

yay! its soon    			 too lazy to get actual time...


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2006)

Gah...

The actual Expo begins May 10th, and ends the 12th, but press conferences started yesterday, I THINK...  Today, Sony will talk.  Tomorrow, Nintendo goes second and Microsoft last.


----------



## SL92 (May 8, 2006)

Oh... Gamespot shows "May 8th to 12th"


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gah...
> 
> The actual Expo begins May 10th, and ends the 12th, but press conferences started yesterday, I THINK...  Today, Sony will talk.  Tomorrow, Nintendo goes second and Microsoft last.


 Yes! Can't wait! :jay:


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 8, 2006)

oh. So is there an actual time it starts?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> oh. So is there an actual time it starts?


 Nintendo's press conference starts at 11:30 central tomorrow.


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2006)

So will you have full coverage of it, Bul?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> So will you have full coverage of it, Bul?


 Sure will, expect live (as live as I can, heh) updates.  Oooh, there's already some new screenshots... 

*goes to post them*


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2006)

A Lord of the Rings MMORPG was announced. I've gotta get it.


----------



## Copper (May 8, 2006)

Only less than a day till Nintendo's Press Conference


----------

